# Dell Studio 15-Betriebssystem fährt nicht hoch-.-



## MrChT (23. Oktober 2009)

*Dell Studio 15-Betriebssystem fährt nicht hoch-.-*

Hey Leute,

ich denke mal der Titel spricht für sich...Und natürlich weiß ich, dass es ähnliche Threads gibt aber da mir die nicht wirkllich weiterhelfen: eigener Thread.
Nun mal zu meinem eigentlichen Problem:
Ich habe vor einem Monat ca ein Dell Studio 15 Laptop bestellt.
Dieses lief bis heute einwandfrei, war ne Zeit lang zugeklappt also im Standby-Modus. Grade vorhin hab ich es wieder aufgelkappt und es hat weder auf Maus noch auf Tastaturbefehle reagiert. Also Reset--->Laptop fährt hoch hab mal ins Bios geschaut selbes Verhalten wie vorher in Windows(Maus zittert, Fenster gehen auf und zu, bei Tastenbefehlen,z.B. Alt+Strg+Entf, ertönt ein nettes Ping). Also wieder Reset--->Computer geht an fährt BIOS hoch und bleibt dann da auch hängen, startet also Windows nicht.

Tschuldigung für den Text aber wollte ne möglichst genaue Beschreibung liefern.

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe
MFG


----------



## MrChT (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dell Studio 15-Betriebssystem fährt nicht hoch-.-*

Das wären noch die Daten 

Stück
	Beschreibung
Prozessor
	Intel® Pentium® Dual-Core-Prozessor T4200 (2,0 GHz, 1 MB Cache, 800 MHz FSB)
Arbeitsspeicher
	4.096 MB 800 MHz Dual-Channel DDR2 SDRAM [2 x 2.048]
Tastatur
	Interne Tastatur - Deutsch (QWERTZ)
Grafikkarte
	512 MB ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4570
Festplatte
	320-GB-SATA-Festplatte (5.400 1/min)
Betriebssystem
	Original Windows Vista® Home Premium SP1 64 Bit -Deutsch
Optisches Laufwerk
	Internes DVD+/-RW-Laufwerk mit automatischem Einzug, einschließlich Software
Wireless-Netzwerkverbindung
	Dell Wireless 1397-Mini-Karte (802.11 b/g)
Kabel
	Netzkabel, 1 m (dreiadrig) - Europa
Lieferdokumente
	German - Documentation Studio 1545
Gedis-Paketreferenz
	N0953503
Standardservice
	1Yr Limited Warranty - Collect & Return
Support-Services
	1 Jahr begrenzter Service - Abhol- und Reparaturservice
PalmRest
	Silver chainlink palm rest – with Black Chainlink cover only
Bluetooth
	Kein Bluetooth-Upgrade
Bestellinformationen
	Studio 1555 Order - Germany
Hauptakku
	Lithium-Ionen-Hauptakku mit 6 Zellen und 56 Wh
Taschen
	Keine Tragetasche
Medienpaket für Dell-Systeme
	Studio 1555 Resource DVD (Diagnostic & Drivers)
Kamera
	Integrierte 2,0-Megapixel-Webkamera
Farbauswahl
	Black chainlink
Accidental Damage Support
	Kein Support bei Unfallschäden
Online Backup
	DataSafe Online Backup 2 GB 1 Jahr
Kennzeichnungen
	Wireless-Kennzeichnung - Pentium Dual Core
Display
	15,6-Zoll-WXGA-LED-Breitbild-Display (1.366 x 768), mit TrueLife™
DataSafe (Services Owned)
	Datasafe Local 2.0 Basic
Anwendungssoftware von Microsoft
	Microsoft® Works 9.0 - Deutsch
Schützen Sie Ihren neuen PC
	Ohne Sicherheit/Virenschutz – Deutsch
Netzteil
	90-W-Netzteil


----------



## v3rtex (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dell Studio 15-Betriebssystem fährt nicht hoch-.-*

Würdest du ins Windows kommen hätte ich zumindest mal ein BIOS Update vorgeschlagen.

Irgendwie vermute ich den Fehler aber eher am Mainboard.
Chatte/Telefoniere doch mal mit einem Techniker bei Dell und schildere den Fehler.

Mein Studio 15 Mainboard war leider im 5. Monat auch defekt und wurde anstandslos von Dell ersetzt.


----------



## MrChT (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dell Studio 15-Betriebssystem fährt nicht hoch-.-*

ja naja laut dell FAQ gibts keinen ersatz bei softwarefehlern was ich am anfang dachte,
andererseits find ichs schlecht dass ich des teil nach nem monat einschicken muss...des wär auf jedenfall ne möglichkeit
gibts noch mehr tipps?!?!


----------



## v3rtex (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dell Studio 15-Betriebssystem fährt nicht hoch-.-*

Wie gesagt, ersteinmal Telefonieren/Chatten und mit dem netten Herr den Fehler lokalisieren. 
Evtl. gibts ja bei Dell schon mehr Berichte über dieses Problem.

Ansonsten könntest du mal veruchen das HDD Image vom Auslieferungszustand zurückspielen (Setzt aber wiederrum Windows voraus)

http://oem.windowsreinstall.com/dell/dell_vistahdd.htm


----------



## MrChT (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dell Studio 15-Betriebssystem fährt nicht hoch-.-*

hey seltsame sache was durch einmal zuschlagen erreicht werden kann....hab jetzt nach ner stunde nochma eingeschaltet und jetz ist es wieder hochgefahren...ich weiß nicht worans lag liegt-.- werde das ganze die nächsten tage mal im auge behalten...danke trotzdem schon mal für die tipps (=


----------

